# anyone have any promotional codes



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

Brushy has free shipping the cade is SANTA ABJ


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Promotional Codes? What are those?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

If I may question how up 'n up this thread is. If I put myself in the shoes of the supplier, I'm running a promotion based on the readership of the catalog. Advertising a promotional code on the internet that is only available to those who get their catalog may not be what is wanted by the supplier. Has anyone inquired about this?


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry did not think of that can you take the post down?


----------



## Deeptime (Jul 21, 2009)

Then again, sometimes sellers actually may do promo codes just to see what extent their catalogs are being shared beyond the mailing address. It gets them the biz and they don't have to mail additional catalogs. Still, a sticky subject.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

i had the same initial thought, but reconsidered.

there are lots of ways to run such a promotion, the way they do it in this case is the cheapest and easiest for the supplier to implement with the tradeoff that there is no way to secure the code...and you have to admit, they are not terribly cryptic.

they could ask for proof of subscribership...but do they not want to make this offer to someone that reads the magazine at the library? at a club meeting?

it's also worth considering that (as far as i know) beeculture isn't chipping in for the shipping...this is a promotional campaign run by the suppliers, and anyone they give out free shipping to is already buying product...which is the whole point of the campaign. "rewarding" beeculture or abj subscribers is not the goal of the promotion.

i certainly can't speak for those that are running the promotion, but having it discussed (and the codes passed around) on an internet forum is viral marketing for the supplier and the magazine. is this intentional? i'm not sure it matters, since it's clear they didn't take any measures to prevent the codes from being passed (not even any language in the offer), and it's obvious that codes will get shared.

deknow


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

So these codes are coming from the bee mags and not the supply catalogs?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

yes, "santa abj" comes from an abj ad.

....and if they were from catalogs, if they didn't bother giving everyone individual codes printed with their address, then they are virtually inviting sharing of the codes (i mean, they have to print the address anyways).

deknow


----------



## SGebauer (Nov 11, 2004)

First, I would like to thank Barry. He took the time to contact Brushy Mtn to get our thoughts on this thread and if I wanted removed. 

I don't have a problem with this thread and the others that have surfaced over that past few months. As one person said, the promo codes are not very cryptic. We do have the means to limit a code's use and I would do that if the circumstances warranted. So, I don't have a problem with this, but they are getting close to expiring. 

Cheers,
Shane


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Shane

Thanks for the information. I placed my order with you the other day.
What a great company to deal with. Next spring I need to take a road trip to your store in NC.

You should get some medium Cypress boxes in , then You would be the only company I would have to deal with.

Thanks again and have a safe an Merry Christmas
Brooklyn


----------



## SGebauer (Nov 11, 2004)

I would like to elaborate on my previous post by simply providing more details. The order needs to be >$100, no truck shipments (but we can work with folks), no glass (UPS doesn't insure it), and no orders west of the Mississippi or outside U.S. 

I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and a Great New Year.
Cheers,
Shane


----------



## HokieBeekeeper (Dec 18, 2009)

As a newbee, I really thought that Brushy Mountain's website was easy to get around and explained enough about each product that it wasn't too hard for me to piece together everything I needed.

I ordered my first two hives last week and can't wait to get them in and get started building.

Thanks and kuddos to Shane. Happy Holidays,

Michael


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I came across the following on another website, does anyone know if Dadant does have a promotion?

..........................
Dadant is having a SUPER SALE, 10% off on many items, and free shipping all orders during December, from dec 1 to dec 31 from their locations east of the big muddy, to all orders east of the big muddy except glass, trucked orders, orders west of mississippi, and internet orders. All extractors 10% off. Sale ends on orders placed for shipment after dec 31. Use promotion code SUPER SALE.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

BeeCurious said:


> I came across the following on another website, does anyone know if Dadant does have a promotion?
> 
> ..........................
> Dadant is having a SUPER SALE, 10% off on many items, and free shipping all orders during December, from dec 1 to dec 31 from their locations east of the big muddy, to all orders east of the big muddy except glass, trucked orders, orders west of mississippi, and internet orders. All extractors 10% off. Sale ends on orders placed for shipment after dec 31. Use promotion code SUPER SALE.


I was up at Dadant Waverly today and took advantage of the 10% off on my new big stainless smoker, etc. I am thinking of calling them tomorrow, to ship a few things I forgot :doh:

I did pick up my 4.9 foundation for this next spring :thumbsup: so I don't short myself.

Trying to make my year end purchases by close of business tomorrow...


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

I finally pulled my order together for Brushy Mountain only to find out that they are off this - week -- So I missed their sale -- My intention is to place this order with Dadant tomorrow 

I was at the Megabee website and they are listing a 25% discount -- Since Dadant is one of their distributors - I am hoping to get the 25% discount plus free shipping.


----------

